#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 完成圖~

## 狼狼吐司

大家好啊~我是狼狼吐司

這次上完色了 
但感覺草稿一時爽 上色火葬場XD


希望還看得下去XD

----------


## Kˍ

嗨！狼狼吐司！

我也是個上色黑洞
但你的毛流已經畫得很好了啊啊啊啊

我就是個不會上陰影的色盲，所以狼狼吐司有背景的完成圖畫的真的很好

那個..小區塊陰影什麼的...對就是那個毛流的部分..我就先偷學起來了 :Very Happy: 
加油希望你能變得更厲害！

----------


## 狼王白牙

狼狼吐司日安嗷 : 3

這張紫衣忍者很帥氣，上色圖既有光影變化，也有"忍術特效"
就是一整個角色完成度很高

下次挑戰加背景吧 (被毆打，因為精益求精嘛)

說看得下去簡直太謙虛了，高手就或許就是這樣練成的喔
能得到 K 的認同，說是學習對象，算是挺厲害了

請加油呢

----------

